# GHD Authorized Online Seller



## noahlowryfan (Mar 27, 2010)

I contacted GHD but no response. Can anyone tell me online sites that are authorized to sell GHD flat irons?


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Mar 27, 2010)

Sephora. that's where I got mine from. I lllove it. there great flat irons


----------



## khmershortay (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_I contacted GHD but no response. Can anyone tell me online sites that are authorized to sell GHD flat irons?_

 

rep emailed me this link to check for auth
ghd Counterfeit - fake ghd styling irons warning


----------

